# Symetre



## shamoo (Sep 6, 2008)

I picked up another Symetre at Dicks, couldnt beat the price, a 79.99 reel on sale for 59.99 plus a $10 off coupon equals $49.99, This is the discontinued Symetre, still a good reel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice deal - I need to pick up a few Sedonas while they remain


----------



## shamoo (Sep 6, 2008)

I believe they're on sale also for 59.99


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I believe they're on sale also for 59.99



I saw the Sedonas for 39.99 at a local Dicks - which means after i use the Tin Boats Special Coupon (pronounced "coup un') they are 29.99


----------



## shamoo (Sep 6, 2008)

My bad, I was wrong on the price, 30 bucks wit the coup-en, cant beat that with a stick.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> ...I saw the Sedonas for 39.99 at a local Dicks - which means after i use the Tin Boats Special Coupon (pronounced "coup un') they are 29.99



I thought that was pronounced coo-pon #-o , lol


----------



## shamoo (Sep 6, 2008)

:LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I thought that was pronounced coo-pon #-o , lol



Does that rhyme with Tamp.. . . . oh never mind [-X


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that was pronounced coo-pon #-o , lol
> ...



:lol:


----------



## shamoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I went back last week and picked up the 750, the other one was a 1500, seems like someone made a boo boo, I got the 750 for 39.99, I didnt find this out till i got home and with the price of gas the way it is, well, an $80 reel for $40, The Devil made me do it :wink:


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I went back last week and picked up the 750, the other one was a 1500, seems like someone made a boo boo, I got the 750 for 39.99, I didnt find this out till i got home and with the price of gas the way it is, well, an $80 reel for $40, The Devil made me do it :wink:



he shoots he scores!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 16, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I went back last week and picked up the 750, the other one was a 1500, seems like someone made a boo boo, I got the 750 for 39.99, I didnt find this out till i got home and with the price of gas the way it is, well, an $80 reel for $40, The Devil made me do it :wink:



Sure wish I could get a deal like that. I like my Symetre a lot.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think she took the $10 coopen (cuopon) off twice, shoot she should have kept going, maybe I would have gotten it for $9.99


----------



## Popeye (Sep 16, 2008)

Go buy me one :roll:


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Symetres are my favorite spinning reels. I see they have them on sale at Cabelas for $60. Forgive me I'm new, but what is this news about a coupon?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2008)

Angry B:

We have a section on this site where our internet gurus (and Flounderhead) find us online deal. One of the best is a Dicks Sports Goods Coupon for $10.00 off a $25.00 purchase.

here is the section: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=11


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool thanks for the heads up Ahab!


----------



## Popeye (Sep 28, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> (and Flounderhead)



Such a nice guy you is.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanted to get the new Symetre FJ. It feels alot more refined than the previous model. I own the FI. It has good features like; Paladin Gear, SR concept, Propulsion spool management and Fluidrive. Problem is for Shimano to retain the same price tag, they had to sacrifice the spare aluminum spool also the graphite sideplate was a turn off. That totally turned me off for a price tag of $120(Canadian). So I started looking into the Abu Garcia 600ALB series. Preferably the 603.

Abu Garcia 600ALB specs -
The Cardinal® 600ALB spinning reel series is designed to take the harshest punishment and angler and the fish can dish out. With all aluminum construction, the lightweight reel is built with corrosion resistant components such as High Performance Corrosion Resistant (HPCR™) stainless steel bearings, mainshaft and hardware. Built with X-Craftic™ aluminum alloy providing maximum corrosion resistance even in the harshest saltwater. The Carbon Matrix™ front adjustable drag remains smooth and holds up to hard runs from saltwater game fish. Great for both salt and freshwater angling. (Credits to Abugarcia.com)


Abu Garcia 600ALB





Abu Garcia 603ALB




Shimano Symetre FJ


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2008)

So I did the conversion and $120 CAD = $101 USD, whick is about what we would pay for the Symetre here. ($99.99 at Cabela's) The Abu in the 603 size also at Cabela's is $79.99, which converts to $94 CAD. Is that about what you are paying for it up there? While a spare spool is nice, it isn't a deal breaker for me if one isn't included if I like the reel overall.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 15, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> So I did the conversion and $120 CAD = $101 USD, whick is about what we would pay for the Symetre here. ($99.99 at Cabela's) The Abu in the 603 size also at Cabela's is $79.99, which converts to $94 CAD. Is that about what you are paying for it up there? While a spare spool is nice, it isn't a deal breaker for me if one isn't included if I like the reel overall.



I like spare spools because I always have 1 spooled with braid and the other with mono or flourocarbon. Both are good reels. I just go with my bang for the buck at the moment. I can get the 603 for $88.94. If I go during the fishing show, I pay no tax + I get a nice gift from the Abu Garcia booth. Last year they were giving out tackle bags, kind of like the Plano's that run for like $50. I wonder what their giving this year? Last year I almost got the 602 + a 7' Berkley Tactix finesse/drop shot rod. I opted out for more Salmon lures.

My Symetre - I call it "The Hybrid" due to the Stradic MgFA handle. Now their made like this. :lol:


----------

